# Drwall Sanding Machines



## oleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello to all drywall constructors and professionals,
As person who dealing with building equipment, I would like to hear from professionals a feedback about differnt kind of sanders, like Fastool vs Rokamat vs Vezos vs Mirka....
Also if somebody can give a feedback about Mirka nets vs Chinees analogies.

Sorry for my english, as yo can understand, I`m not a native speaker.

Thank you for the answers.
Good Luck.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

oleg said:


> Hello to all drywall constructors and professionals,
> As person who dealing with building equipment, I would like to hear from professionals a feedback about differnt kind of sanders, like Fastool vs Rokamat vs Vezos vs Mirka....
> Also if somebody can give a feedback about Mirka nets vs Chinees analogies.
> 
> ...


 Shalom,,,

I use the Porta-cable sander. The others are a very exspensive attempts at taking the market away from them. Its hard to improve on the industry standard just by making them more exspensive.

There is an old proverb that says a fool and his money are soon parted.

Peace


----------



## oleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello Capt-sheetrock,
thank you for your answer.
As I found in internet, this is other kind of tool. This sander also for drywall works, but this machines a liitle bit different. Its very difficult to compare so different tools.

Thank you.

Good luck.


----------

